# Hvor du fra??

## Lovechild

Havnen ?

Nah, *rhus, DK

----------

## kkj

Århus, Lundingsgade men jeg er pt.  i Ljusdal Sverige..

----------

## broeman

Lovechild: keder du dig?  :Smile: 

jeg er fra Sønderborg, DK.

----------

## gaute

Jeg får komme med det første norske innlegget her, ved å fortelle at jeg er fra Bærum, rett utenfor Oslo i Norge.

----------

## NiklasH

Första svenska:

Sundbyberg, precis utanför Stockholm

----------

## Kvaen-Jukk

Hej! Första österbottniska inlägget   :Razz:   Österbotten, Finland, på andra sidan viken, alltså.    :Cool: 

----------

## Anior

En svensk till.

Råsunda, Solna, Stockholm, Uppland, Sverige.

NiklasH:

Jag bor på precis vid gränsen till sumpan och heter också niklas, ibland är världen liten :-)

----------

## Cossins

Svendborg, Sydfyn, Danmark (som det fremgår af "Location" til venstre).

- Simon

----------

## cato`

 *gaute wrote:*   

> Jeg får komme med det første norske innlegget her, ved å fortelle at jeg er fra Bærum, rett utenfor Oslo i Norge.

 

Bærum blærum!  :Razz: 

Kommer fra Oslo (Kjelsås), men bor og studerer i Bergen

----------

## spetznaz

nja jeg bor jo i Risør da for de som vet hvor det er henne..   :Cool: 

----------

## NiklasH

 *Anior wrote:*   

> En svensk till.
> 
> Råsunda, Solna, Stockholm, Uppland, Sverige.
> 
> NiklasH:
> ...

 

Ja, jag har säkert gått förbi ditt hus flera gånger när jag gått till Solna Centrum  :Smile: 

----------

## rounin

Oslo her!

----------

## kallamej

Frölunda

----------

## Lovechild

 *broeman wrote:*   

> Lovechild: keder du dig? 
> 
> jeg er fra Sønderborg, DK.

 

Mig kede mig... aldrig..........................   så okay da, en smule.

----------

## far

 *Anior wrote:*   

> En svensk till.
> 
> Råsunda, Solna, Stockholm, Uppland, Sverige.
> 
> NiklasH:
> ...

 

Jag bor också i Råsunda   :Exclamation:  ett par hundra meter från GeekOnline

----------

## Anior

Solna/Sundbyberg - Svenska GentooAnvändares Högborg.

Som kuriosa kan jag ju nämna att jag bor på sommarvägen 5, 6 trappor ovanför pizzeria dammon :-)

----------

## ebrostig

Orlando, Fl via Oslo via Trondheim  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## dashel

Göteborg - SE

 -- ( dock Norrland ursprungligen   :Cool:   )

/D

----------

## Yarrick

Från Malmö men nu i Lund

----------

## zeb

Finland, ursprungligen Österbotten men nu bor jag i Åbo

----------

## torh

Tysvær, rett utenfor Haugesund, i Norge  :Wink: 

----------

## Nick W

Danmak -> Lolland-Falster - Horslunde

Though I'm english  :Wink: 

Nick

----------

## rocketfuel

Göteborgare i Lund i Skåne i Sverige

----------

## JJacobsson

Rönninge, Salem, utanför Stockholm i Sverige  :Smile: 

Där anti-rasisterna slog's mer än rasisterna nyligen... *tragiskt på så många sätt*

----------

## NiklasH

Precis, smarta typer det där...

De gör antirasismen en sån fruktansvärd otjänst. Snorungar...

----------

## Lovechild

 *Nick W wrote:*   

> Danmak -> Lolland-Falster - Horslunde
> 
> Though I'm english 
> 
> Nick

 

Sådan en slags import nær-svensker... hrmm.

----------

## -Anders

Nykøbing F. Lolland/Falster, Danmark  :Smile: 

Og pæredansk, yehaw

----------

## Raniz

Horn, Östergötland, Sverige...

Fast jag är egentligen ifrån Landskrona

----------

## qwaazy

Trondheim, Midtnorge

Oppvokst, i Horten, Vesfold (N)

----------

## floffe

Linköping, Östergötland, Sverige

...fast jag kommer från Gotland, solens ö  :Wink: 

----------

## cato`

Neeeh, ingenting slår Bergen når det kommer til sol!    :Laughing: 

----------

## MK

Trondheim, Norge

----------

## etnoy

Jadå, själv kommer jag från Västerås, Sverige. Driver en LUG på vlug.linux.se!

----------

## ebrostig

 *cato` wrote:*   

> Neeeh, ingenting slår Bergen når det kommer til sol!   

 

Orlando kanskje?  :Twisted Evil: 

Erik

----------

## cato`

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Orlando kanskje? 
> 
> Erik

 

Ja, men kan jo ikke sammenligne USA med skandianavia. Alt er jo så mye større der borte enn det er her, jeg vevner i fleng:

pupper,biler,byggninger,fly,hamburgere og sist men ikke minst McDonaldsene

----------

## gaute

 *cato` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, men kan jo ikke sammenligne USA med skandianavia. Alt er jo så mye større der borte enn det er her, jeg vevner i fleng:
> 
> pupper,biler,byggninger,fly,hamburgere og sist men ikke minst McDonaldsene

 

Du glemte damene.

----------

## TedyBear81

Helsingfors, Finland

----------

## frekiR

Ängelholm, Sverige... såklart  :Smile: 

----------

## PingEnt

Kristiansand, Norge  :Smile: 

----------

## ebrostig

 *cato` wrote:*   

>  *ebrostig wrote:*   
> 
> Orlando kanskje? 
> 
> Erik 
> ...

 

LOL.

Vi har verdens stoerste McDonalds her i Orlando, ikke mye aa skryte av akkurat!

Noe av det best med Orlando er alle de latinske damene  :Very Happy: 

Eller saa bor jeg saann at jeg kan see alle oppskytningene fra Kennedy Space Center fra huset mitt.  :Smile: 

Akkurat naa er det stygg kaldt her. I dag var det nede mot 0C og det er ekstremt kaldt i Florida. Kan kanksje sammenlignes med -20C hjemme. Husk vi er vant til tempraturer paa rundt 40C om sommeren og da er 0C skikkelig kaldt.

Men vi er faktisk en konkurrent til Bergen naar det kommer til regn. Det regner mye her om sommeren, og det kommer gjerne en 3-4 tommer med regn om gangen. Det positive er at naar det regner saa varer det bare en time eller 2 og saa er sola tilbake.

Erik

----------

## cato`

OK. Jeg gir meg. Orlando er stedet ... Når kan jeg komme på besøk?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ebrostig

 *cato` wrote:*   

> OK. Jeg gir meg. Orlando er stedet ... Når kan jeg komme på besøk?   

 

LOLOLOL...

Beste tiden aa besoeke Orlando paa er i mars og april. Ikke for varmt eller kaldt, ikke for mye turister.

Erik

----------

## fred.philmon

Hej - jeg er fra Århus, Danmark - æh...hvis nogen skulle være i tvivl

----------

## cato`

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

>  *cato` wrote:*   OK. Jeg gir meg. Orlando er stedet ... Når kan jeg komme på besøk?    
> 
> LOLOLOL...
> 
> Beste tiden aa besoeke Orlando paa er i mars og april. Ikke for varmt eller kaldt, ikke for mye turister.
> ...

 

Okey, da er det en date   :Laughing:   (om studielånet rekker til, noe det ikke gjør...   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## ozt

Tyresö, Stockholm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redeeman

jeg kommer fra troldhede, det ligger mellem herning og skjern

----------

## KozmoNaut

Ullerslev, Østfyn, Danmark.

Fyffer-pyffer hvor der dog sker ingenting her  :Confused: 

----------

## Sibben

Göteborg, Sverige.. 

Allt snack om solen i Florida gör mig avundsjuk..  :Smile: 

----------

## garfield

Glem det! Ikke om jeg svarer!

----------

## Lovechild

 *fred.philmon wrote:*   

> Hej - jeg er fra Århus, Danmark - æh...hvis nogen skulle være i tvivl

 

Hvor i Århus om man må spørge ?

----------

## nebsager

Jeg er fra Hvalsø, Sjælland, Danmark.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## frippz

Karlshamn, Blekinge, Sverige via Skövde, Västergötland, Sverige...  :Wink: 

----------

## Purrkur

Jo, den här kommer lite sent. Är från Island och då tror jag att detta är första islänska inlägget här. Bor i Järfälla, utanför Stockholm. 

/David

----------

## DecoR

Heya.... 

Er fra Oslo  :Wink: 

----------

## ostlund

Linköping, Östergötland, Sverige

----------

## Beddan

Jakobsberg Järfälla Utanför Stockholm

----------

## euph

Århus C (Langenæs), Danmark

----------

## Egil.B

Hei! Norsk!

Jeg kommer fra Stavanger, Norge   :Cool: 

----------

## dubbz

Alta, Norge

70 grader nord. Yay..  :Confused: 

----------

## Kaputchnik

Linköping

----------

## jekyl

Sykkylven(rett at med Ålesund), Norge   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fluffy`

Kommer ifrån Sverige. Fyra mil norr om Göteborg i en liten ort vid namn Skepplanda.

----------

## _Nomad_

Kommer från Stockholm, Sverige.

Just nu är det -14C och jävligt kallt  :Laughing: 

----------

## Thompa

Västerås... sverige här!! å de e fan kallt ute... hehe..

----------

## sim\

Hei Egil.B  :Wink: 

Stavanger, Norge her også ;D.

----------

## GurliGebis

Højslev ved Skive i DK  :Smile: 

----------

## Bad_Byte

Oslo

----------

## SwedishElk

Bro, några mil utanför Stockholm.

----------

## aridhol

 *JJacobsson wrote:*   

> Rönninge, Salem, utanför Stockholm i Sverige 
> 
> Där anti-rasisterna slog's mer än rasisterna nyligen... *tragiskt på så många sätt*

 

Växte upp i Rönninge.

Bor nu i Brandbergen, Haninge, Stockholm, Sverige

----------

## hilli

```
56 9 70.0 N 10 12 8.0 E
```

(Aka Kaløgade i Århus C, Danmark)

Det er vel også ligefør, at der er basis for en lokal Gentoo LUG her i byen.

----------

## Bjorn

Bornholm, Danmark  :Smile: 

Så ja - jeg er fra havnen :0)Last edited by Bjorn on Thu Jan 08, 2004 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riis

 *GurliGebis wrote:*   

> Højslev ved Skive i DK 

 

Oprindeligt fra Skive, bor nu i Aalborg (flere universiteter end i Skive).

Men ellers er jeg da fra havnen af.....

----------

## EagleEye

Opprinnelig fra Smøla, ei øy på nordvestkysten av Norge. Bor og jobber i Trondheim nå.

----------

## Otto[FIN]

Esbo, Finland

fast egentligen från Åbolands skärgård (andra sidan viken, mittemot Stockholms skärgård)

----------

## Kristleifur

Ísland!

Ég er brjálaði frændi ykkar allra!

----------

## Highlands

Sverige -> Norrland -> Sundsvall -> Fagerdal -> Serverrummet  :Smile: 

----------

## Lejban

Norrköping

(Uppsala i själen)

----------

## Roptaty

Kommer fra Hedmark, men studerer i Stavanger.  (Norge)

----------

## Spiralis

Jeg kommer fra Tromsø, Norge, men jeg er bosatt i Oslo.

----------

## Corky

Drammen -> Norge

----------

## Opteron

Sverige -> Husk(q)varna!  :Very Happy:  Kul att se så många skandinaviska användare!

----------

## odegard

Trondheim, Norge

----------

## aamonten

fra koebenhavn (broendbyoester), men i ojeblikket i Chile... findes der nogen gentoo user group i DK ? det vill vaere fedt .. tilbage i DK i juli maaned.

----------

## ikaro

fra portugal, men lige for tiden i 9000 aalborg dk :roll:

----------

## Guezz-Who

Haugesund, Norge (vestlandet), men for tiden i militærtjeneste langt opp i nord-norge. Kaldt som bare det..  :Sad: 

----------

## stig

Jeg kommer fra Bærum, utenfor Oslo i Norge.

----------

## tarsh

Född och uppvuxen i Simrishamn på Österlen som ligger i sydöstra Skåne, Sverige. Men studerar i Ronneby, Blekinge även detta i södra Sverige.

----------

## Jms

Jeg er fra Norge, i Karasjok:) Join #Gentoo.no på EFnet  :Smile: 

----------

## BeWMan

Tullinge, Stockholm, Sverige.  :Smile: 

----------

## Stieltje

Norrbottn

fan, jag sökte efter 

 *Quote:*   

> kpager in dock

 

i forumet, och kom till den här sidan..  inte så illa iaf  :Smile: 

----------

## wolfpakk

 *Highlands wrote:*   

> Sverige -> Norrland -> Sundsvall -> Fagerdal -> Serverrummet 

 

Kul att se att det finns fler sundsvallare här och även övriga norrland med för den delen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gemini

Silkeborg, Danmark   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ClarkNova

Sverige > Stockholm > Söder om Söder  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregers

Mo i Rana, Norge.

----------

## g1um

Svindinge, Fyn, Danmark  :Wink: 

----------

## lolli78

Hejsan!

Jag kommer från tyskland, men just nu bor jag i Djursholm, precis norr om Stockholm (och öst om Solna, tror jag).

Lorenz.

----------

## ebrostig

 *cato` wrote:*   

>  *ebrostig wrote:*    *cato` wrote:*   OK. Jeg gir meg. Orlando er stedet ... Når kan jeg komme på besøk?    
> 
> LOLOLOL...
> 
> Beste tiden aa besoeke Orlando paa er i mars og april. Ikke for varmt eller kaldt, ikke for mye turister.
> ...

 

Vel, vi er midt i Mars nå  :Smile: 

Sola skinner og det er ca 30 grader ute. I dag feires St. Patricks dag med grønt øl!

Hadde ventet besøk jeg  :Very Happy: 

Men studielånet regnet bort kanskje?

Erik

----------

## hunn

Det er mig, som at der er den, som at det er, at der kommer fra Århus....

Jeg er sq da frisk på en Gentoo User Group i Århus...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tobbi

Fra Skudeneshavn, Karmøy. Sør for Haugesund, Norge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## snutte

Småland -> Skåne (Landskrona)

Vet ännu inte riktigt hur jag hamnade här...

----------

## EnerB

Svendborg, Danmark   :Smile: 

----------

## MortenLee

Bor i Narvik, Nordland, Norge.

----------

## patbe

 *wolfpakk wrote:*   

>  *Highlands wrote:*   Sverige -> Norrland -> Sundsvall -> Fagerdal -> Serverrummet  
> 
> Kul att se att det finns fler sundsvallare här och även övriga norrland med för den delen  

 

Kommer från Njurunda utanför Sundsvall, härjar dock i Stockholm nu..

----------

## perry_

Trondheim, Norge.

----------

## barran

Jeg er fra Århus i Danmark

----------

## monotux

hammarby sjöstad, stockholm.

(bor i dyraste lägenheten av användarna på detta forum  :Smile: )

säger bara en sak:

10 mbit fiberTP-uttag i varje rumklädkammare med 16 portars 10/100 switchett par lämpliga utrymmen för server-bruk

kan det bli bättre?  :Very Happy: 

okej, jag bor inte dyrast här.

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> Hejsan!
> 
> Jag kommer från tyskland, men just nu bor jag i Djursholm, precis norr om Stockholm (och öst om Solna, tror jag).
> 
> Lorenz.

 

djursholm är en snobb-förort (i kvadrat).

----------

## Ravse

Ballerup, København, Danmark.

----------

## aanund

Trondheim, Norge.

Godt å se at Trondheim er godt representert her:)

----------

## pickapangpang

Hehe... Brandbergen, Haninge, Stockholm, Sverige. (Och jag är inte ensam om detta, såg jag. Känns som att Brandbergen är överrepresenterat här. heh)

----------

## WEXP

Sarpsborg, norge =)

----------

## LosD

*tromme* *tromme* Baune's Brevkass'!  :Very Happy: 

Nej, Ballerup (København kunne man måske kalde det?), Danmark

----------

## SwooshingRob

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> ... men just nu bor jag i Djursholm, precis norr om Stockholm (och öst om Solna, tror jag).

 

Detta ar forsta gangen jag hor nagon som bor i Djursholm beskriva var det ligger i forhallande till Solna.   :Laughing: 

Sjalv ar jag svensk. Jag kommer fran Malmberget men bor numera i London.

----------

## ebrostig

 *aanund wrote:*   

> Trondheim, Norge.
> 
> Godt å se at Trondheim er godt representert her:)

 

Min hjemby  :Smile: 

Har ikke bodd i Trondheim siden 77  :Very Happy: 

Velkommen  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## Frail

Linköping via Trollhättan -> Lidköping -> Göteborg -> Umeå

ungefär så i alla fall....

----------

## DreamWalker

Trondheim her også  :Smile: 

----------

## glazed

Skejby, Århus DK

----------

## shagrat

Kristiansand, Norge

----------

## shalim

 :Arrow:  414, Göteborg, Sverige..

----------

## dispater

Aalborg Danmark

----------

## Fanatic

Sundbyberg, Sverige men kommer ursprungligen från USA.

----------

## akai

 *aanund wrote:*   

> Trondheim, Norge.
> 
> Godt å se at Trondheim er godt representert her:)

 

Aye, Trondheim, Norge her også :)

----------

## SirBoo

Kommer fra Trondheim, men bor for tiden i Steinkjer.

Men det er bare for at jeg studerer her.

----------

## Bertil

 *Anior wrote:*   

> En svensk till.
> 
> Råsunda, Solna, Stockholm, Uppland, Sverige.
> 
> NiklasH:
> ...

 

Ehh, Solna ligger inte i Stockholm, det är en egen komun.

----------

## hw-tph

Jag bor på Södermalm i Stockholm (mellan Mariatorget och Zinken, om ni nu måste veta) men kommer ursprungligen från Uppsala.

Håkan

----------

## playfool

Århus, Danmark..

Er vi snart nok til at gå i byen til en øl og en snak?

----------

## The Dealy Lama

Kristiansand, Norge.

Og dæven døtte, nå blir jeg den tredje sørlendingen i denne tråden! w00t! Værden æ sanneli liden!(Teknisk sett er jeg østlending, men nå har jeg bodd her i 21 år, noe som klassifiserer meg som "nesten" utlending ifølge sørlendingenes kriterier.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kirigoe

Norrköping, Sverige   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## durian

Margretetorp, Skåne, Sverige.

Enda holländare i byn (tror jag)  :-)

-peter

----------

## Dire Penguin

Linköping.

Studerar Datateknik på Linköpings tekniska högskola.

Finns ett antal gentooare  där har jag märkt. Kanske tillräckligt många för att få tillåtelse att sätta upp en sync server?   :Wink: 

----------

## WZot

Født og oppvokst i Skien, Telemark, Norge...

men bor for tiden i Whittier/Los Angeles/California/USA.

----------

## flavabone

Tysvær, rett utenfor Haugesund, i Norge   :Laughing: 

----------

## eldiablo

Halsa, Norge

Et par mil sørvest fra Trondheim

Dere vet, den plassen der den store fisken døde(keiko) =)

----------

## rytas

Från Norrköping, Sverige. Ursprungligen Stavanger, Norge.

----------

## dmind

sweden örebro

----------

## Saint1911

Danmark, Nykøbing Sjælland. Flytter snart til Ålborg.

----------

## Paulten

Sykkylven (nokre mil fra Ålesund), Norge

----------

## CoolBeer

heh, Alta var daarlig representert her... Bare en hittils, faar vel bli nr 2 da!

Er vel egentlig fra måsøy men flytta til Alta for et aar siden.

Bra aa se at det er endel norske gentoo brukere tilstede!

----------

## d4n1el

får väl oxå skriva in mig här fast jag e en ganska ny gentoo-kille  :Smile: 

kommer från uddevalla, sverige...

----------

## chrisaasan

Trønder, men bor i Oslo.

----------

## minno

Fra Oslo, Norge.

----------

## FrostEyes

Kommer egnetlig fra Vejle, men bor nu i Odense, DK  :Smile: 

Nærmere bestemt på HCØ.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## beltazore

jaja, så det var flere som hadde lagt inn hvor dem er i fra.

Selv bor jeg nå i Gausdal like utenfor lillehammer    :Very Happy: 

----------

## soviet/funk

bor i stavanger i rogaland i norge...

(var det alt... er det flere sånne threads der jeg kan jobbe meg ut av n00b-båsen?)   :Wink: 

k

----------

## lisa

hei   :Embarassed: 

Jeg kommer fra (og bor i) Rochester, New York men jeg liker ikke å si så.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Blurpy

Jeg bor i Spydeberg, som er litt under 1 times kjøretur fra Oslo  :Smile: 

----------

## Lejon

Sverige, Borås (ö om Gbg)

----------

## meteor

Jeg er fra Århus N, men jeg bor og arbejder i Italien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stone[no]

Hei alle sammen!

----------

## tome

Sweden Hjo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## matzer

Varierande Borås och Varberg, Sverige  :Smile: 

----------

## dubbz

 *CoolBeer wrote:*   

> heh, Alta var daarlig representert her... Bare en hittils, faar vel bli nr 2 da!
> 
> Er vel egentlig fra måsøy men flytta til Alta for et aar siden.

 

..I mellomtiden har jeg flyttet (midlertidig?) sørover, til Halden, så du er nok den eneste for øyeblikket  :Wink: 

----------

## emil|act

Vettakollen, Oslo. Flyttet nylig hit etter et heller kjedelig år i Stavanger, heh..

----------

## n5k

Sandnes.

Flytta endel i det siste, Hommesåk (Sandnes) --> Karmøy --> Sandnes --> Strömstad --> Sandnes --> Tasta (Stavanger) --> Forus (Stavanger) --> Gausel (Stavanger) --> Hana (Sandnes), men nå har jeg slått meg til ro...

----------

## Lobster

Nørrebronx - Copenhagen - DK  :Smile: 

----------

## jspr

Odense - DK

----------

## Pilten

Sverige -> Norrland -> Sundsvall

root är dock Sverige -> Norrland -> Gnarp!  :Smile: 

----------

## callius

Min reserutt i livet:

Örebro -> Östersund -> Uddevalla -> Ängelholm -> Hässleholm ->Luleå 

-> Göteborg -> Helsingborg -> Ängelholm

+lite Uppsala 

+bor då och då på egen vingård ca 10 mil söder om Budapest Ungern där väl ADSL förhoppningsvist snart kommer....

Är för tillfället 47 år och civ.ing Väg-och Vatten (Chalmers) + mycket före detta MCSE på NT :-/ 

Tittar även på SimplyMepis (Debian) och Yoper.

Ngn som förresten har goda eller dåliga erfarenheter av 64-bitars Gentoo för Athlon64 ? Skall snart inhandla en Nforce4-maskin...

..

----------

## gau

Kr.sand, Norge

noen glug elelr klug folk her ?  :Smile: 

----------

## hunn

Århus S - Danmark

Lad os så få gang i den Gentoo Meetup, Århus !

Jeg er frisk !

----------

## MdaG

Jag är före detta västerbottning, numera bor jag i Uppsala, Sverige

----------

## Highlands

 *Pilten wrote:*   

> Sverige -> Norrland -> Sundsvall
> 
> 

 

Vart bor du i sundsvall?

----------

